# Run ATF in your plows?



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just curious on some opinions on running ATF in the newer style plows?
I always ran it in my Meyers but I have got rid of my Meyers and replaced them with another a new boss and Western. ATF is convenient at 3am in the heat of the battle.

Thanks for the feed back...


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I never have in my Boss plows. Why not just have a couple of the real fluid quarts in each truck? You probably could gey away with ATF but then in order to run the good stuff you have to make sure you totally drain the system.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I run atf in my plows. Ital is right though, either or, not both combined. You MAY find that your blade is a bit slower when REALLY cold with ATF though.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

From what I hear BOSS plows do not like ATF, to many additives, takes out seals. Just use the right stuff, cheap compared to the plow. Only holds 2 QTs or so. It is just MIL Spec Aircraft Hydraulic fluid.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dealer installs the plows with the blue fluid, not even the boss fluid.. I thought that was weird


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah, i was told by our hiniker dealer to not use ATF...i wouldn't risk it...i found out our fluid is blue also at the end of the last storm when the line busted...

we use boss fluid for our boss's


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I really wish an actual engineer would give a finite answer on this. I dont necessarily trust the dealers because they are just salesmen in the end. My (fisher) plows have run fine on ATF. There is also several knock off brands of the "blue". Who's to say its not ATF colored differently? Food for thought..


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I use ATF in all. Meyer, boss, arctic. Only if it gets colder than he'll freezing over is it questionable. But we also add a little alcohol to keep it from freezing. Never had a problem. Meyer we tear down and new seals every year. Never touched the boss or arctic in the past 5 years other than to drain and flush.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Great Intel guys...

Never herd of adding alcohol... Rubbing alcohol??


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Why cheap out over some hydro fluid? Why not just follow manufacturers specs?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

mulcahy mowing;1616146 said:


> Why cheap out over some hydro fluid? Why not just follow manufacturers specs?


Convenience. Not being forced to use a product that is twice as expensive because it happens to be a "blue". Sure i'll change if someone can show me irrefutable evidence to the contrary, till then I'll stick with ATF....


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Methanol, also known as methyl alcohol, wood alcohol. 

Same stuff used in windshield washer fluid. If you are experiencing extreme cold you can add a little extra to your ww fluid and then it won't refreeze on your windshield.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Any Mil Spec 5606 Oil.
Airplane landing gear oil
Airplane brake fluid


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

My local dealer who I bought my last plow from uses SAMS fluid in all new plows says it the same as western fluid 
I noticed my 08 plows western fluid was red and my 11 plow was blue that cam directly from DeJana on LI N.Y now last bottle of western was blue not red any more. I have switched to SAMS fluid last year and have not had any problems during an emergency I mixed regular ATF finished up the storm and no issues mixingb. Next day I flushed and refilled with all SAMS as long as there is no water mixed in I doubt it will freeze or give you any problems


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Flawless440;1616141 said:


> Great Intel guys...
> 
> Never herd of adding alcohol... Rubbing alcohol??


Not rubbing alcohol .... the stuff that's in my cup holder !!!!!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I had less problems with ATF in my plows then the blue stuff. The filter in the pump on my v used to gel up with the blue oil .i went with ATF like all my others and have not had a problem for over 4 years


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Here are some Questions for you all,
Any one ever have any problems with BOSS oil?
ATF? If ATF what kind? 
The Blue stuff?
How about straight weight 10w oil Non detergent?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

No problems with Boss oil.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Any winter service Hydraulic fluid will work just fine . I have used Hy-Tran forever !


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

When I went to buy fluid from my Fisher dealer they told me just to buy the red ATF fluid so that is what I did. All my plows have had ATF in them and I never had a problem and never noticed any difference even with -0 temps and below.

Curt.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

sargex595;1616852 said:


> When I went to buy fluid from my Fisher dealer they told me just to buy the red ATF fluid so that is what I did. All my plows have had ATF in them and I never had a problem and never noticed any difference even with -0 temps and below.
> 
> Curt.


Now THAT is a dealer I could trust!!!!


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I read somewhere that ATF will not hurt your plow but is 10 times thicker in viscosity than the actual plow fluid.Also said with ATF some plow functions will be slower in extreme temps.I think some of the plow fluids also have some anti-freeze in them unlike ATF.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I would not do it.
The hydraulic oil you use is one of the least expense things you will put in your plow, why invite trouble. 
ATF is made to run at a high temp, Your plow does not. Plus ATF is full of additives that may eat the seals in your plow. 
Here is where plow oil came from, some plow oils are just this.


Mobil Aero HF Series aviation hydraulic fluids are designed to meet the demanding requirements of commercial and military aircraft applications. These high quality formulations have a long history of excellent performance and provide long, trouble-free service over a wide range of operating conditions. 

Product features and potential benefits include:

Features	Advantages and Potential Benefits
High Viscosity Index (VI)	Allows equipment operation over a wide range of temperatures
Excellent low temperature properties	Provides high performance operation in low ambient conditions
Good chemical and oxidation stability	Resists the formation of acidic constituents, varnishes, and deposits
Meets "super clean" requirements of U.S. Spec. Mil-PRF-5606 (Aero HF)	Ensures reliable performance of pumps, servo-valves and other hydraulic system components


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

ducaticorse;1616855 said:


> Now THAT is a dealer I could trust!!!!


I wouldn't trust them at all actually.They're talking either from ignorance or job security--let's hope for argument's sake it's the former.

ATF---AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION FLUID---USED IN TRANSMISSIONS

HYDRAULIC OILS---USED IN HYDRAULIC SYSTEMS,PLOWS ARE HYDRAULICALLY ACTIVATED

Yes,ATF will work in a plow's hydraulic system as it will in a power steering application,but it's NOT the correct fluid.I can't believe some people/dealers even still think it's fine.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

tuney443;1632401 said:


> I wouldn't trust them at all actually.They're talking either from ignorance or job security--let's hope for argument's sake it's the former.
> 
> ATF---AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION FLUID---USED IN TRANSMISSIONS
> 
> ...


Automatic trans fluid and hydraulic fluid are nearly the same thing. Without the additives at least. For years we had a little mustang 330 skid loader, we put ATF in it, not hydraulic fluid, and it ran just fine, never ate any seals, nothing.

I'm not saying that the stuff made for plowing is not better. Most of the time, if something is made specifically for one application, it is better then the universal, or the fluid designed for something else.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

ducaticorse;1616108 said:


> I really wish an actual engineer would give a finite answer on this. I dont necessarily trust the dealers because they are just salesmen in the end. My (fisher) plows have run fine on ATF. There is also several knock off brands of the "blue". Who's to say its not ATF colored differently? Food for thought..


if your talking an engineer of the plows then yes let's get one to speak. but if your not from the actual manufacter of the plow I would trust your opinion any farther than I could throw you.

personally I just use boss or the equivalent hydro fluid. I read the manual and do what that says, not what the dealer or someone else says.


----------



## az landscaping (Jan 2, 2011)

I have used atf on all my 4 boss plow's the oldest one is 7 year;s old the newest one is 2 years old and never had a problem here in the north east. I also called boss up in michigan and asked one of the tecs. what they recommend and he told me it was the dealer's prefrance some use hydro oil some use atf witch he said were both fine. So i'll stick to atf were i haven't had a problem, why change.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My model year 2000 MM-1 Fisher was working "fine", and I decided to change the oil. It had ATF, and I had a gallon of Fisher oil given to me, so I used it.

Guess what. The plow would barely function. No hydro power at all.
I changed back to ATF, and it worked again, but still slower than I thought it should. I cleaned the screen in the resevoir and wiped the gunk from the bottom too. Refilled with ATF, and it's fast and has full power again. 
I was told the ATF will work fine (it does) but it has friction agents that may wear the pump over time. It's 13 years old now, and works perfect.
Don't get too uptight about it if the plow is older. I found an older plow is worn enough to actually benefit from the ATF being thicker.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we as a boss dealer use shell ATF and have for over 15 years. boss when spoken with directly said its perfectly fine and i can personally attest to it since mine went 11 years on the first fill up of ATF before i changed it this season.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

91AK250;1634306 said:


> we as a boss dealer use shell ATF and have for over 15 years. boss when spoken with directly said its perfectly fine and i can personally attest to it since mine went 11 years on the first fill up of ATF before i changed it this season.


11 years before changing oil 

I change the oil in mine every year.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

beanz27;1632423 said:


> Automatic trans fluid and hydraulic fluid are nearly the same thing. Without the additives at least. For years we had a little mustang 330 skid loader, we put ATF in it, not hydraulic fluid, and it ran just fine, never ate any seals, nothing.
> 
> I'm not saying that the stuff made for plowing is not better. Most of the time, if something is made specifically for one application, it is better then the universal, or the fluid designed for something else.


So it begs then the question---WHY????? Why not just use the very best correct fluid in the first place??We're talking app. 3 qts here so how could that in anybody's mind break the bank?Did you know that you could fill the hydraulic reservoir in a small plane with urine and it will make the hydraulics work in an emergency?Anybody want to try that on a $5K plow?


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

personally I prefer to stick with what the manual says because the people who wrote the manual made the equipment and know what they are talking about. 

better to shell out a little more for the proper fuel and fluids than risk major repairs of a $5k piece of equipment.


----------

